# Pasta Problem



## pastaqueen (Jul 15, 2012)

I have been making ravioli for years. The recipe is from my great grandmother. They are meat ravioli. I recently ventured out into making other kinds of fillings. I use the exact same dough recipe, which is perfect. Can anyone tell me why my ravioli break open (while being boiled) when I fill them with Ricotta based fillings, especially my Crab Ravioli!? Don't know what to do or why this is happening.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 15, 2012)

pastaqueen said:


> I have been making ravioli for years. The recipe is from my great grandmother. They are meat ravioli. I recently ventured out into making other kinds of fillings. I use the exact same dough recipe, which is perfect. Can anyone tell me why my ravioli break open (while being boiled) when I fill them with Ricotta based fillings, especially my Crab Ravioli!? Don't know what to do or why this is happening.


I am wondering if you are getting some expansion of your filling which is bursting them?  May have something with the ingredients creating steam? Not sure how you would remedy that. Maybe prick them with a toothpick to let any air pressure out?


----------



## Hoot (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree..maybe you could reduce the amount of filling.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello pastaqueen, and welcome.   In addition to the above, maybe your water is kept at too hard of a boil.  You could try reducing the temp just a tad once you drop your ravioli in the boiling water - fillings such as cheeses, butternut squash, etc. are more delicate and might not burst with a softer boil.


----------



## Addie (Jul 15, 2012)

Make sure your pasta is sealed as close to the filling as possible so that there is no air in the pillow. Air expands when it is heated. Also cook on a rather high simmer instead of a boil. Let the pillows air dry for about ten minutes before adding to the water. And drop them in one at a time. But rather quickly so they are all cooked at the same time. Poor sealing with air left in the pillow and tossing violently in boiling water are the two main reasons for them to fall apart.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2012)

Are the ravioli frozen when dropped into the water? If not this could be why they burst open. My late m-i-l always made sure the Ravi's were right from the freezer before cooking.Also make sure to press the rav  cutter/sealer is pressed down on fairly firmly . This all I can think of.
kades


----------



## AlisonC (Jul 15, 2012)

Make sure your filling is not too wet, as well.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2012)

as mentioned, it's air pockets and steam that'll cause them to burst.

make sure there's no bubbles of air to allow steam to build.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 15, 2012)

buckytom said:


> as mentioned, it's air pockets and steam that'll cause them to burst.
> 
> make sure there's no bubbles of air to allow steam to build.



That is, without a doubt the problem. They are building pressure form the inside, and bursting.

A simple poke of a fork may be all it takes to ensure the stability of the ravioli. Also, making sure that the filling in general isn't overly "wet" will help. When you boil the ravioli, you are boiling the filling, any steam that builds up has no where to go, so it makes its' own way, resulting in the burp/burst.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 16, 2012)

*I Do Not Wish To Be Repetitious*

Buon Giorno,

I live on Pasta basically, and have never had any issues with bursting at the seams Ravioli ... 

1. put flame on simmer verses high boiling ( lower flame while placing the ravioli in the pot ) 
2. the dough seams - make sure firm packets and pressed down seams  
3. less filling 
4. freezing for a little while shall be of great assistance
5. air dry the ravioli before filling 

All the advice on this thread, is exemplary.

Ciao,
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## zfranca (Jul 16, 2012)

You made ravioli for many years and now you are using a different filling and you are having problems. That indicates that you are obviously familiar with the cooking of ravioli so the problem should be in your new stuffing. When I make ravioli, I freeze them as quickly as I possibly can. It is possible that you make the ravioli and leave them out too long before you freeze them. Consequently the filling will moisten the egg pasta. You need to avoid this situation because when you boil the pasta that was weakened by the moisture, it will break open. Obviously your new stuffing is more "watery"than the meat stuffing. I hope this helps.


----------



## Addie (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you cooking the raviolis fresh as you make them, or are you freezing them to be cooked at a later date?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2012)

One more piece of advice; if you have sealed them correctly, and gotten all of the air out, and simmered them, and they still burst, then the filling is expanding, and breaking the seal.  Make the sealed edges larger, so that the filling can expand into part of the sealed edges, and still have enough sealed edge to remain sealed.  You may not need to use less filling per pillow, but rather, make the pillow larger, but with the same amount of filling, if you know what I mean.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 16, 2012)

zfranca said:


> You made ravioli for many years and now you are using a different filling and you are having problems. That indicates that you are obviously familiar with the cooking of ravioli so the problem should be in your new stuffing. When I make ravioli, I freeze them as quickly as I possibly can. It is possible that you make the ravioli and leave them out too long before you freeze them. Consequently the filling will moisten the egg pasta. You need to avoid this situation because when you boil the pasta that was weakened by the moisture, it will break open. Obviously your new stuffing is more "watery"than the meat stuffing. I hope this helps.



I know nothing about cooking ravioli but I know you are a proven expert Franca!!
It's been too long, and it's so very nice to see you here again as I've always enjoyed your posts......
*welcome back!!*


----------



## zfranca (Jul 17, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I know nothing about cooking ravioli but I know you are a proven expert Franca!!
> It's been too long, and it's so very nice to see you here again as I've always enjoyed your posts......
> *welcome back!!*


Thank you Kayelle. I don't know how many thousand of ravioli I made during the twelve years of the restaurant life. At a certain point, the work-load became so intense that I had to hire a person just to keep up with the ravioli production. At the beginning of the training they all said the same thing, "I'll never get this." At the end, they all said the same thing, "it was not that difficult after all." Just keep practicing. It is a wonderful world the pasta world...


----------



## omegastorm13 (Oct 24, 2012)

pastaqueen said:


> I have been making ravioli for years. The recipe is from my great grandmother. They are meat ravioli. I recently ventured out into making other kinds of fillings. I use the exact same dough recipe, which is perfect. Can anyone tell me why my ravioli break open (while being boiled) when I fill them with Ricotta based fillings, especially my Crab Ravioli!? Don't know what to do or why this is happening.


 If I'm not mistaken the meat is already cooked when put into the pasta, so vary little expansion or oils or moisture is released in the boiling process. When the cheese becomes hot it releases oils, moisture and expands. Soulutions would be to freeze the pasta before you boil or you could try bringing the filling close to temp before sealing them in the pasta if you want to avoid freezing.


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2012)

pastaqueen said:


> I have been making ravioli for years. The recipe is from my great grandmother. They are meat ravioli. I recently ventured out into making other kinds of fillings. I use the exact same dough recipe, which is perfect. Can anyone tell me why my ravioli break open (while being boiled) when I fill them with Ricotta based fillings, especially my Crab Ravioli!? Don't know what to do or why this is happening.


 
You need to remove some of the moisture from your ravioli. Drain you Ricotta in a cheesecloth overnight. You will be surprised how much liquid is in there. Your Ricotta should be dry. Then freeze them as soon as you make them.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2012)

Make sure your rav's are still frozen when you cook them and the water is well salted and at a rapid boil.
kadesma


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Make sure your rav's are still frozen when you cook them and the water is well salted and at a rapid boil.
> kadesma


 
Excellent advice. But once all your ravs are in the boiliing water, turn the heat down. Rapid boiling bruises the ravs and can still cause them to break open. Keep them on a fast simmer. As long as there are bubbles coming up from the water, whether fast or slow, the temp of the water remains the same. 212ºF.


----------



## zfranca (Oct 24, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Make sure your rav's are still frozen when you cook them and the water is well salted and at a rapid boil.
> kadesma


GENTLE BOIL is more appropriate for cooking ravioli. Rapid boild could be the cause of the breaking of the pasta.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2012)

zfranca said:


> GENTLE BOIL is more appropriate for cooking ravioli. Rapid boild could be the cause of the breaking of the pasta.


 I know sorry. I didn't even think about lowering the heat. I did in my minds eye as my DH's mother did, drop them into boiling water then lower the heat. Of course forgot the second half of the equasion. It's been a long time since I made my rav's but the urge is here so maybe thanksgiving providing I can get the butcher to order me what I want for my meat to go with the spinach and cheese.
kades


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I know sorry. I didn't even think about lowering the heat. I did in my minds eye as my DH's mother did, drop them into boiling water then lower the heat. Of course forgot the second half of the equasion. It's been a long time since I made my rav's but the urge is here so maybe thanksgiving providing I can get the butcher to order me what I want for my meat to go with the spinach and cheese.
> kades


 
Mother can't think of EVERYTHING! Even though the kids think they can.


----------

